# 23 to 24 inch



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would throw this shot out here as well.He is a solid 23 inches and eats like no other.Main diet is frozen krill and shrimp,loves his ghost shrimp as well.Thanks for looking everyone,let me know what you guys think!!!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just thought I would throw this shot out here as well.He is a solid 23 inches and eats like no other.Main diet is frozen krill and shrimp,loves his ghost shrimp as well.Thanks for looking everyone,let me know what you guys think!!!!


Have i told you how much i love that aro...







lol the coolest thing next to a red SH


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> Just thought I would throw this shot out here as well.He is a solid 23 inches and eats like no other.Main diet is frozen krill and shrimp,loves his ghost shrimp as well.Thanks for looking everyone,let me know what you guys think!!!!


Have i told you how much i love that aro...







lol the coolest thing next to a red SH








[/quote]

Thanks for the words there guy!!!!Yeah I would have one of them as well if I could find one!!!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

amazing arrow there how old is he/she


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> amazing arrow there how old is he/she


Thanks,Alittle over a year and about 4 months old


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

OMG he grew amazingly fast maddd props


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> OMG he grew amazingly fast maddd props


I have had that sucess with almost all my fish,but thanks for the kind words there guy!!!!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Wow







, if I ever buy fish again I want to buy them from you.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Colt .45 said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF???^ ^^^

CK


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

All her fish are flawless, I would love to buy one of her fish sometime if I ever get a big tank.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

lovely lil beast there its gunna keep on growing and growing and growing 2 good luck how big is the tank its in?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Colt .45 said:


> lovely lil beast there its gunna keep on growing and growing and growing 2 good luck how big is the tank its in?


Thanks for the owrds there guy!!!It's in a 125 gal at the moment-soon to be upgraded to a 240 though!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Your tank looks so clear in that pic, it looks like the arrow is flying!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Your tank looks so clear in that pic, it looks like the arrow is flying!


I have some major over kill for filtration.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Oops sorry AkSkirmish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Colt .45 said:


> Oops sorry AkSkirmish.


No prob there guy!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Oops sorry AkSkirmish.


No prob there guy!!!!!!








[/quote]

Well you gotta admit your avatar is a little... girlie.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Oops sorry AkSkirmish.


No prob there guy!!!!!!








[/quote]

Well you gotta admit your avatar is a little... girlie.

:rasp: 








[/quote]

Hey now no fuckin with the computer illeterate







LOL I dont know how to put up my own one!!!!!!Url,Img,etc,etc,it's mumble jumble to me!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hahah. ok well you find a picture and I will help you get a better avatar out of it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> hahah. ok well you find a picture and I will help you get a better avatar out of it.


Pm you the pick or just reply to this thread!!!!!!I would love to have to pic of my aro in my avatar out of my other thread!!!!!!









Sorry I am a dumbass I ment this thread!!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

If i tell you your arowana looks great will you promise not to call me guy????
DA


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> If i tell you your arowana looks great will you promise not to call me guy????
> DA


Sure will!!!!Thanks for the words ma-ah never mind thanks again!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> If i tell you your arowana looks great will you promise not to call me guy????
> DA


Sure will!!!!Thanks for the words ma-ah never mind thanks again!!!








[/quote]
haha








Seriously mate, great looking fish, nice work bringing that big guy on!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

:rasp: Thanks


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

that a big aZZ fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> that a big aZZ fish


Sure is,Thanks for the words there guy!!!


----------

